# Glasgow Royal IVF - where do you give birth?



## idreamofbaby.s (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anyone know if you have IVF at Glasgow Royal and its successful do you have to give birth there or can you go wherever? just curious..


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

you will go to your local Maternity hospital!


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Yip your local maternity ward  Forth Valley for me


----------

